# New Babies



## abubakar4u2003 (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 30, 2011)

Adorable!   Are they nubians? Or are they one of the breeds that are common in Afghanistan and Pakistan? Are they boys or girls? I absolutely LOVE the black and white one!


----------



## lilcritters (Dec 30, 2011)

Those are WAY tooooo cute!!


April


----------



## fanov8 (Dec 30, 2011)

Ohhh!!  I just squealed and made my kids jump!  They are just too adorable!  Love the ears and the spots!  Such sweet little faces!  Congrats!


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 30, 2011)

Good grief ears, where are you going with them goats?  They are absolutely adorable.  Ears and spots together...it don't get any better than that.


----------



## Nova+Sassy (Dec 30, 2011)

They are just so so cute!


----------



## WhiteWaterFarms (Dec 30, 2011)

My god they are so cute!! i love the white one, i'd so call it angel!! it looks like one!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 31, 2011)

Beatiful babies. They sure look like Nubians to me.  Love them both.


----------



## RPC (Dec 31, 2011)

You better not ever tell me where you live or they may come up missing. LOL Those are some really nice kids and can you believe those ears.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 31, 2011)

RPC said:
			
		

> You better not ever tell me where you live or they may come up missing. LOL Those are some really nice kids and can you believe those ears.


I think they already did.  In one of their posts, they wrote "they belong to Pakistan" and that they hoped to come to US someday.  So I think they are pretty safe.  Even if we could get there, smuggling those ears into the US would pretty difficult.


----------



## RPC (Dec 31, 2011)

Ed if your with me on this, we need to atleast try to get some of those ears to the states. It never hurts to try does it? I bet we could get Kim to help us and maybe RTG LOL


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 31, 2011)

RPC said:
			
		

> Ed if your with me on this, we need to atleast try to get some of those ears to the states. It never hurts to try does it? I bet we could get Kim to help us and maybe RTG LOL


My passport is current.  Everyone else?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> RPC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the ears ... Could we paste them to my nigerians ???


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 31, 2011)

Are they Beetal?  Does or bucks?   Are you raising them for meat,  milk, sacrifice?   They are wonderful!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh sure, I can see it now.  INTERNATIONAL INCIDENT!!!  Indiana goat breeders launch a stealth operation into Pakistan to abduct goats.  We would all be chipping in to get you a Pakistani lawyer.

I don't see why you couldn't get some semen though... It could be Fed Xed over here on ice, probably cost a fortune though....

That's what we all need, spend money on MORE GOATS!!

DonnaBelle

P.S.  I'll chip in.......


----------



## abubakar4u2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, these are back in Pakistan. We had a few acres back in Pakistan when we use to live there. Now, my uncle takes care of it. My dad went back to visit him and send me this pic of newly born babies on the farm. I'd love to import them here but  no idea if US laws allow me to do it or not? Does anyone have any idea about it? Do let me know.
Thanks for liking them. They surely are adorable.


----------



## Jen4 (Jan 2, 2012)

So Sweet!  I just love their ears.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 2, 2012)

If a person could figure out how to get those goats to the U.S., he'd be a millionaire in no time at all. LOL!!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Jackson62 (Jan 2, 2012)

H
ow about importing semen and crossing with a nubian?   Sorry missed the post on importing!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 2, 2012)

You can only import from a country declared hoof and mouth free which Pakistan is not.  There are very few countries that are.  I think Rolls looked into importing embryos awhile back and the paperwork and fees the government wanted was astronomical.  The government gets thier cut and apparently it's a big one.


----------



## abubakar4u2003 (Jan 3, 2012)

So there is restriction on bringing in live animals, but why there are so much complex procedures for semen? I guess that will not bring any such disease in here. Someone has to figure out an out of box solution. 
Was he able to import some or not?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow what cute and beautiful babies. I love the ears. I want one.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 3, 2012)

abubakar4u2003 said:
			
		

> So there is restriction on bringing in live animals, but why there are so much complex procedures for semen? I guess that will not bring any such disease in here. Someone has to figure out an out of box solution.
> Was he able to import some or not?


Rolls was not able to bring any in.  The complex procedures are the government regulations.  Big Brother wants to know your business and they want thier cut.   I do not know about semen. That may be simpler.  Shipping nitrogen tanks could get complicated.  There is not much you can do "out of the box"   since the government likes thier rules to be followed.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 3, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> abubakar4u2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So very well put!


----------

